# Uninstall gpuz



## ivo (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi yesterday I have installed gpuz (TechPowerUp) for show type of memory on my gtx 1070 (micron dam...) after I have uninstall the program but in the menù list on the... show hide icon in the tray menù 
show again TechPowerGPU-Z how I can delete its completely? 

bye


----------



## ivo (Jun 13, 2017)

Nope?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 13, 2017)

@W1zzard


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2017)

are you refering to this screen? if yes, then that's a windows 7 bug. there is no way for software to request its icon to be removed from there.

you can try this: http://www.itsamples.com/notification-area-cleaner.html


----------



## ivo (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank yes is its but on windows 10 creators


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2017)

The same program should work


----------



## ivo (Jun 13, 2017)

Many thank


----------



## ivo (Jun 13, 2017)

Yesssss I have done thanks to all


----------



## ivo (Jun 13, 2017)

fuck another in temp file gpuz.sys

MZ       ÿÿ  ¸       @                                   ø   º ´ Í!¸LÍ!This program cannot be run in DOS mode.
$       §çjAã†ã†ã†êþƒâ†êþ€à†ã†Ã†•à†•yá†êþ‡î†êþ‘á†Œðªç†Œðžâ†Œð™â†Richã†                PE  d† m ¬L        ð " 
  2   4               @                     À     É                                                  (       ¸   €  X   J  €   °     à@                                              @  à                           .text   @,      .                    h.rdata     @      2              @  H.data   À    P      :              @  È.pdata  X   €      <              @  HINIT    \         @                 â.rsrc   ¸         D              @  B.reloc  <    °      H              @  B                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        …É„<  L‹ÜM‰CM‰K SHƒìpIC ‹ÚI‰C¸ƒú‡  I‰sè3öM‰kÐL-Äïÿÿº   D‹Æffff„     A‹È3ÀðA±”pP  tAÿÀAƒøræH‹t$`L‹l$HHƒÄp[ÃA‹ÀH‰l$hH‰|$XHÁà
A‹èº   J¼(ÀP  A¸ÿÿÿL‰d$PL‹¤$   H‹Ïè2  …ÀxH‹D$0M‹ÌE3Àº   H‹ÏH‰D$ è  L‹d$Pƒûu H
˜0  ë!ƒûu H
ª0  ëH
Á0  ƒûtH
Í0  D ÀH‹’?  L‹ÏD¶ÀÿÝ.  A‡´pP  H‹l$hH‹t$`L‹l$HH‹|$XHƒÄp[óÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌL‰D$L‰L$ SWHƒì8A¸ÿÿÿH‹ÚH‹ùèw  …ÀxL‹L$`HD$hE3ÀH‹ÓH‹ÏH‰D$ èb
  HƒÄ8_[ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌH‰\$H‰|$UH¬$ôÿÿHìp  3ÀH‹ÚH‹ùH‰×>  H‰Ø>  H‰Ù>  H‰Ú>  H0  L
0  L0  º   ¹   H‰D$ èùýÿÿD·H‹SHp  ÿ.  Hp  º\   ÿ.  HL$`HPÿë-  D·\$`¹   fD‰P>  fAƒÃA¸DrivA·ÓfD‰;>  ÿ›-  H‰4>  H…ÀuL°/  P¹   èsýÿÿ¸š  Àé\  HT$`H
ý=  ÿ·-  D·¹   fD‰ö=  ·A¸DrivfƒÀ·Ðf‰á=  ÿ1-  H‰Ú=  H…ÀuL~/  P¹   è ýÿÿ¸š  Àéò  H
¨=  H‹ÓÿO-  H(  Lñ  H‰‡€   HÓ   L‰_pH‰‡à   H1  LZ/  H‰‡   H  HL$pH‰‡ð   H9  ºÿ   H‰GhL‹
1=  èÔýÿÿHT$pHL$@ÿœ,  Lˆ  LD$@L‰\$0A¹"   º(  H‹ÏÆD$( ÇD$     ÿª,  ‹Ø…Ày8H‹
í<  3ÒÿE,  LÞ.  D‹Ëº   ¹   HÇÆ<      è üÿÿéõ   L‹L$HLÐ.  º   ¹   èéûÿÿL‹ˆ  3ÒI‹[@A¸(  H‹Ëèž
  L‹ˆ  L°.  L‰H‹…ˆ  Hp  ƒH0L‹
L<  ºÿ   èêüÿÿH•p  HL$Pÿ°+  HT$@HL$PÿÐ+  H‹L$HL‹L$XH‰L$ Lb.  º   ¹   ‹ØèQûÿÿH‹ˆ  …Ûy"ÿp+  H‹
ñ;  3ÒÿI+  HÇÞ;      ëÿ>+  L‹ˆ  Ac0ÿÿÿ‹ÃLœ$p  I‹[I‹{ I‹ã]ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌHƒì(L‹ÂH‹A@ðÿ@3ÀI‹ÈH‰B8‰B03Òÿ+  3ÀHƒÄ(ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌ@SHƒì H‹Y@3ÉH‹ÂH‰J8‰J03ÒH‹Èÿï*  ðÿK3ÀHƒÄ [ÃÌÌÌHƒì(3ÉH‹ÂH‰J8‰J03ÒH‹ÈÿÅ*  3ÀHƒÄ(ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ@SHì0  L‹
ø:  H‹ÙL6-  HL$0ºÿ   è‡ûÿÿHT$0HL$ ÿO*  HL$ ÿ,*  LL$0L(-  º   ¹   èúÿÿH‹Kÿ?*  H‹Kÿ*  H‹
ž:  3ÛH…Ét3Òÿï)  H‰ˆ:  H‹
q:  H…Ét3ÒÿÔ)  H‰]:  HÄ0  [ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌHƒì(H‹ÊÇB0  ÀHÇB8    3ÒÿÒ)  ¸  ÀHƒÄ(ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌH‰\$H‰l$H‰|$ ATHƒì H‹ùM‹áH‹êI+ùH‹ÙIøH…Ét]H…ÒtXM…ÀtSM…ÉtNH‰t$0H;Ïw"¶2@83uM‹ÄH‹ÕH‹Ëè5!  …Àt%HÿÃH;ßvá3ÀH‹t$0H‹\$8H‹l$@H‹|$HHƒÄ A\ÃH‹Ãëà3ÀëáÌÌÌHƒì8ƒy tHÇB8    ¸ ÀHƒÄ8ÃH‹B‹IƒéD· D‹Ht`ÿÉtKƒùt7HÇB8    L
È+  LÉ+  º   ¹   ÇD$ S   èzøÿÿ¸
  ÀHƒÄ8ÃA‹ÁA·Ðï3ÀHƒÄ8ÃA·ÁA·Ðfï3ÀHƒÄ8ÃA¶ÁA·Ðî3ÀHƒÄ8ÃHƒì8ƒyL‹Ât7HÇB8   L
T+  Lu+  º   ¹   ÇD$ _   èøÿÿ¸ ÀHƒÄ8ÃH‹B‹IÿÉ·t^ÿÉtJƒùt7IÇ@8    L
+  L+  º   ¹   ÇD$ s   è¸÷ÿÿ¸
  ÀHƒÄ8ÃíI‹H‰3ÀHƒÄ8ÃfíI‹Hf‰3ÀHƒÄ8ÃìI‹Hˆ3ÀHƒÄ8ÃÌÌH‰\$H‰t$H‰|$ ATAUAVHƒì0I‹ØH‹ñƒzt
IÇ@8   éU  ƒzt
IÇ@8   éB  I‹HD‹iA‹ÕE3ÀH‹ ÿ¼'  L‹ðH…ÀuL*  P¹   è÷ÿÿ¸  Àé
  3ÿH‰|$ E3ÉE3ÀA‹ÕH‹Èÿ•'  L‹àH…ÀuLn*  W¹   èÉöÿÿ¸  ÀéË   H‹Èÿ6'  ÇD$(   ‰|$ E3ÉE3À²I‹Ìÿ('  L‹ØH‰D$XH‹CD‰H‹ÏfD  H‰ƒ|Æ0 tÿÇHÿÁHù   |çë&HcÇH€D‰lÞ0L‰tÞL‰\Þ L‰dÞ(ÿä&  H‰DÞ8ÿ   uL *  º   ‹Ïè$öÿÿ¸  Àë)3Àë%D‹ÈLÇ)  º   ¹   è öÿÿ¸  Àë¸ ÀH‹\$PH‹t$`H‹|$hHƒÄ0A^A]A\ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌATHƒì0ƒz L‹átIÇ@8   ¸ ÀHƒÄ0A\ÃƒzuæI‹@H‰\$@H‰l$P‹(H‰t$(H‰|$ 3öHY 3ÿD  ƒ{ tH9+uÿ&  H9Ct4HÿÇÿÆHƒÃ(Hÿ   |×H‹|$HH‹D$H‹l$HH‹\$Hþ   u$¸
  ÀëPHcÆH€I‹|ÌI‹DÌ A‹lÌ0I‹\Ì(ëÔH‹ÓH‹Èÿ|%  H‹Ëÿ‹%  HcÕH‹Ïÿo%  LcÞK›AÇDÄ0    3ÀH‹t$(H‹l$PH‹\$@H‹|$ HƒÄ0A\ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ@VHƒì ƒyH‹òsHÇB8   ¸#  ÀHƒÄ ^ÃH‰|$8H‹zHƒ u?H‹f9MZu¶A<ÁHcÈf9PEu‹AP- @  H˜H‰GHƒ u¸
  ÀH‹|$8HƒÄ ^ÃHcOHÿê$  „Àu*ffffff„     ‹GƒèH˜H‹ÈH‰GHÿÀ$  „ÀtäD¶OL‹GH‹HWèúÿÿ3ÉH…Àt=H‰\$0 Ã"ÁD¶GHWQH‹ÈèÜ  "Ã H‹FH‹\$0H‹|$8Ç    3ÀHƒÄ ^ÃH‹FH‹|$8‰¸% ÀHƒÄ ^ÃÌÌÌÌÌHƒì8ƒz H‹Át7IÇ@8    L
´&  LÕ&  º   ¹   ÇD$ „  èfóÿÿ¸ ÀHƒÄ8Ãƒzt7IÇ@8   L
w&  Lx&  º   ¹   ÇD$ ‹  è)óÿÿ¸
  ÀHƒÄ8Ã¶@I‹Hˆ3ÀHƒÄ8ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌH‰\$H‰t$WHƒì H‹²¸   L‹I@H‹ú‹F»  ÀÐ›ÿƒød‡   HÆâÿÿ¶„Œ  ‹Œ‚h  HÊÿáH‹×H‹ÎègúÿÿéÓ   H‹×H‹Îè·ùÿÿéÃ   ƒ~tHÇG8   » Àé   ƒ~tHÇG8   » Àé•   L‹GA‹2HÁâ HÂ3ÛI‰ ë~ƒ~ tHÇG8    » Àëiƒ~tHÇG8   » ÀëTH‹OH‹A‹ H‹ÐHÁê 03Ûë=L‹ÇH‹ÖI‹Éè|úÿÿë+L‹ÇH‹ÖI‹ÉèüÿÿëH‹×H‹ÎèýÿÿëL‹ÇH‹ÖI‹Éè/þÿÿ‹Ø‰_0…Ûu ‹FH‰G8ëHÇG8    3ÒH‹Ïÿú!  H‹t$8‹ÃH‹\$0HƒÄ _ÃN  ^  n  µ  ö      #  3   ÌÌÌH‹ÄH‰XH‰hH‰pH‰x ATHƒì I‹ÁL‹L$PHZÿI‹øE3äH‹ÓL‹ÀH‹éA‹ôèl  A;Ä|H˜H;Ãwt
H‹Øë¾  €fD‰d] I;ütH‰H‹\$0H‹l$8H‹|$H‹ÆH‹t$@HƒÄ A\ÃÌH‰\$H‰l$H‰t$WHƒì I‹ÁL‹L$PHZÿI‹øH‹ÓL‹ÀH‹é3öèý   …ÀxH˜H;Ãw
u@ˆ4+ëH‹Øë @ˆ4+¾  €H…ÿtH‰H‹\$0H‹l$8‹ÆH‹t$@HƒÄ _ÃÌ3ÀH;ÐtI;Ðv¸
  ÀÃÌÌH‰\$WHƒì`M‹ÑI‹ÀH‹ùM…ÀuHƒd$  E3ÉE3À3Ò3Éè¯  ƒÈÿëiH…ÒtH…ÉtÜL‹Œ$   ¹ÿÿÿM‹ÂH;ÑÇD$HB   H‰|$@GÑHL$0H‰|$0‰T$8H‹Ðèo  ‹ØH…ÿtƒl$8x
H‹D$0Æ  ëHT$03Éè'  ‹ÃH‹\$pHƒÄ`_ÃÌÌHƒì8L‰L$ E3ÉèGÿÿÿHƒÄ8ÃÌÌH‰\$WHƒì`M‹ÙM‹ÐH‹ÙM…ÀuHƒd$  E3ÉE3À3Ò3Éèï
  ƒÈÿéž   H…ÒtH…ÉtÙÇD$HB   H‰L$@H‰L$0Húÿÿÿ?v
ÇD$8ÿÿÿë‰D$8L‹Œ$   HL$0M‹ÃI‹ÒèÁ  ‹øH…ÛtIƒl$8xH‹D$0Æ  H‹D$0HÿÀH‰D$0ëHT$03ÉèL  H‹D$0ƒl$8xÆ  ëHT$03Éè/  ‹ÇH‹\$pHƒÄ`_ÃÌÌHƒì8L‰L$ E3ÉèÿÿÿHƒÄ8ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌff„     H‹ÁIƒørS¶ÒI¹I¯ÑIƒø@rH÷ÙƒátL+ÁH‰HÈM‹ÈIƒà?IÁéu9M‹ÈIƒàIÁétfffH‰HƒÁIÿÉuôM…Àt
ˆHÿÁIÿÈuöÂ  ffffffIù   s0H‰H‰QH‰QHƒÁ@H‰QØH‰QàIÿÉH‰QèH‰QðH‰QøuØë”fD  HÃHÃQHÃQHƒÁ@HÃQØHÃQàIÿÉHÃQèHÃQðHÃQøuÐð€$ éTÿÿÿÌÌƒJ ƒÈÿÃ@SHƒì öB@I‹ØtHƒz uAÿ ë&ƒBÿx
H‹ˆHÿ¶Áë¾ÉèÂÿÿÿƒøÿu ëÿHƒÄ [ÃÌ…Ò~LH‰\$H‰l$H‰t$WHƒì I‹ùI‹ð‹Ú@ŠéL‹ÇH‹Ö@ŠÍÿËè…ÿÿÿƒ?ÿt…ÛçH‹\$0H‹l$8H‹t$@HƒÄ _ÃÌÌÌH‰\$H‰l$H‰t$WHƒì Aö@@I‹ùI‹ð‹ÚH‹étIƒx uAë6…Ò~2ŠM L‹ÇH‹ÖÿËèÿÿÿHÿÅƒ?ÿuƒ=Û,  *uL‹ÇH‹Ö±?è ÿÿÿ…ÛÎH‹\$0H‹l$8H‹t$@HƒÄ _ÃÌÌÌ@SUVWATAUAWHì€  H‹/,  H3ÄH‰„$x  E3ÀM‹éL‹úL‹ÙH‰L$XD‰D$`A‹ðE‹àD‰D$HE‹ÈD‰D$@E‹ÐD‰D$0D‰D$PD‰D$DI;ÈuL‰D$ 3Ò3Éè†  ƒÈÿéW  I;ÐtåAŠ?A‹èD‰D$8D‰D$4A‹ÐA:ø„4  H‹\$XIÿÇA;èH
“  Œ  Gà<XwH¾Ç¾LàƒáëA‹ÈHcÂHcÉHÈHd  ¾Áú‰T$L‹ÊA;Ð„¢  ƒé„º  ƒé„f  ƒé„"  ƒé„  ƒé„Ô  ƒé„Ú  ƒù…’  @¾Ïƒùix  t2ƒéC„
  ƒé„·   ƒé„Þ  ƒét ƒé „ö   ƒù…8  ƒÎ@A¸
   éí  I‹M IƒÅI;Èt[H‹YI;ØtR·f9A‚=  ºæs.·Ð‹Â÷Ð¨„(  ‹Ã÷Ð¨„  ÑêÇD$D   ‰T$4éÓ  ·ÀD‰D$D‰D$4éÂ  H‹1*  HƒÉÿ3ÀH‹ûò®H÷ÑHÿÉ‰L$4é¡  ÷Æ0  uºîI‹] AƒùÿA‹Á¹ÿÿÿDÁIƒÅ÷Æ  „Ñ   I;ØÇD$D   HDÝ)  H‹Ëé¦   ÷Æ0  uºîIƒÅ÷Æ  t1E·MøHT$pHL$4A¸   è‡  D‹T$0E3ÀA;ÀtÇD$P   ëAŠEøÇD$4   ˆD$pH\$péô  ƒén„³  ƒé„–   ƒétbƒé„?ÿÿÿƒé„–þÿÿƒù…Â  A$ëQÿÈfD9t HƒÁA;ÀuïH+ËHÑùé÷þÿÿI;ØHD)  H‹Ëë
ÿÈD8tHÿÁA;Àuñ+ËéÑþÿÿA¹   ºî¸   ‰D$`A¸   @„öy QÆD$<0EPòˆD$=ëA¸   @„öyºî ºærºæs
I‹} IƒÅë.IƒÅ@öÆ t@öÆ@tI¿}øëA·}øë@öÆ@tIc}øëA‹}ø@öÆ@tH…ÿyH÷ßºîºærºær‹ÿE…ÉyA¹   ë¸   ƒæ÷D;ÈDOÈH‹ÇHœ$o  H÷ØÉA#ÊD‹T$`‰L$0A‹ÉAÿÉ…ÉH…ÿt 3ÒH‹ÇIcÈH÷ñH‹øB0ƒø9~AÂˆHÿËëÑD‹T$0H„$o  D‰L$@+ÃHÿÃºæ ‰D$4sNE3ÀA;Àt€;0tDHÿËÿD$4Æ0ë8I‹} IƒÅèÍ
  E3ÀA;À„e  @öÆ tf‰/ë‰/D‹T$0ÇD$P   ëE3ÀD9D$P…   @öÆ@t0ºæsÆD$<-ë@öÆtÆD$<+¿   ‰|$0ë@öÆtÆD$< ëè‹|$0D+d$4H‹l$XD+ç@öÆuLL$8L‹ÅA‹Ô± èúÿÿLL$8HL$<L‹Å‹×èXúÿÿ@öÆt@öÆuLL$8L‹ÅA‹Ô±0èæùÿÿƒ|$D ‹|$4te…ÿ~aH‹ëD·M H”$p  HL$dA¸   ÿÏHƒÅè‘
  E3ÀA;Àu*‹T$dA;Ðt!L‹D$XLL$8HŒ$p  èÝùÿÿE3ÀA;øuëƒÍÿ‰l$8ëLL$8L‹Å‹×H‹Ëè¸ùÿÿE3À‹l$8A;è|$@öÆtL‹D$XLL$8A‹Ô± è>ùÿÿD‹d$Hé±   D‹d$Hé®   @€ÿIt>@€ÿht3@€ÿlt@€ÿw…¥   ºîéœ   A€?luIÿÇºîéŠ   ƒÎé‚   ƒÎ ë}AŠºî<6uA€4u
IƒÇºîëauA€2u
IƒÇºöëL<dtH<itD<ot@<ut<<xt8<Xt4D‰D$LD‰D$DLD$8I‹Ó@ŠÏè;øÿÿ‹l$8E3ÀD‹T$0‹T$LL‹\$XD‹L$@AŠ?A:ø…Ñùÿÿ‹ÅH‹Œ$x  H3Ìèï  HÄ€  A_A]A\_^][Ã@€ÿ*uE‹M IƒÅE;ÈD‰L$@}¸AƒÉÿë
C‰@¾ÇDLHÐD‰L$@ëžE‹ÈD‰D$@ë”@€ÿ*uE‹e IƒÅE;àD‰d$HxÿÿÿƒÎA÷Üë
C¤@¾ÇDdHÐD‰d$HéYÿÿÿ@€ÿ t=@€ÿ#t.@€ÿ+t @€ÿ-t@€ÿ0…7ÿÿÿƒÎé/ÿÿÿƒÎé'ÿÿÿƒÎéÿÿÿºîéÿÿÿƒÎéÿÿÿAƒÉÿD‰D$PE‹àD‰D$HE‹ÐD‰D$0D‰L$@A‹ðD‰D$DéãþÿÿL‰D$ E3ÉE3ÀéyøÿÿE3ÉéløÿÿÂ  ÌH‰\$WHƒì öB@I‹ØH‹útHƒz uAÿ ëèý
  ¹ÿÿ  f;ÁuöG tƒÿëÿH‹\$0HƒÄ _ÃÌÌÌ…Ò~LH‰\$H‰l$H‰t$WHƒì I‹ùI‹ð‹Ú·éL‹ÇH‹Ö·ÍÿËèÿÿÿƒ?ÿt…ÛçH‹\$0H‹l$8H‹t$@HƒÄ _ÃÌÌÌH‰\$H‰l$H‰t$WHƒì Aö@@I‹ùI‹ð‹ÚH‹étIƒx uAë;…Ò~7·M L‹ÇH‹ÖÿËèÿÿÿHƒÅƒ?ÿuƒ=½#  *u¹?   L‹ÇH‹Öè÷þÿÿ…ÛÉH‹\$0H‹l$8H‹t$@HƒÄ _ÃÌÌH‰\$UVWATAUAVAWHì€  H‹
#  H3ÄH‰„$p  3ÛM‹ùL‹êL‹ÙH‰L$H‰\$`‹óD‹Ã‰\$@D‹Ë‰\$<D‹Ó‰\$4‰\$\‰\$0H;Ëu3Ò3ÉH‰\$ èiþÿÿƒÈÿéò  H;ÓtåA·} D‹ã‰\$8D‹ó‹Óf;û„Ð  H‹\$hHƒÍÿ3ÉIƒÅD;áL‰l$hŒ³  GàfƒøXwH
]  ·Ç¾Làƒáë3À‹ÈHcÂHcÉHÈH;  ¾Áú‰T$P‹Ê…Ò„'  ƒé„e  ƒé„  ƒé„¿  ƒé„«  ƒé„m  ƒé„0  ƒù…  ·Ï¸i   ;ÈÇ  „³  ƒéC„8  ƒé„Î   ƒé„  ƒétEƒé „'  ƒù„  3Ò‹|$0¸    9T$\…  @öÆ@„  ºæƒi  ¹-   éj  I‹IƒÇ3ÒH;ÊtPH‹YH;ÚtG·f9A‚¶  ºæD·ðs%A‹Æ÷Ð¨„Ÿ  ‹Ã÷Ð¨„“  zAÑî‰|$0ë€‹ú‰T$0éuÿÿÿH‹ç   3ÀH‹ÍH‹ûò®H÷ÑLqÿéTÿÿÿ÷Æ0  uƒÎ I‹¸ÿÿÿD;ÍA‹ÉDÈIƒÇ¸    3Ò@„ð„ä   H;ÚD‹òHD“   ;ÊH‹ÃŽÿÿÿ8„ÿÿÿAÿÆHÿÀD;ñ|íéóþÿÿ÷Æ0  u¸    ðA·¿   IƒÇOf‰D$X‰|$0@„ñt1LcT   ˆD$T3ÀHT$THL$pˆD$Uèg  D‹T$43Ò;Â}
‰|$\ëf‰D$p3ÒH\$pD‹÷é…þÿÿƒÎ@A¸
   é¯   ƒén„½  ƒé„Ž   ƒétRƒé„
ÿÿÿƒétÐƒù…CþÿÿA$ëEH;Ú¿   HDµ  ‰|$0H‹ÃëÿÉf9tHƒÀ;ÊuñH+ÃHÑøD‹ðéþÿÿA¹   ºî¸   A¸   ‰D$`EX @„öy*fƒÀQfD‰\$DEPòf‰D$FëA¸   @„öyºî A»0   ºærºæs I‹?IƒÇë2¸    IƒÇ@„ðt@öÆ@tI¿øëA·øë@öÆ@tIcøëA‹ø3Ò@öÆ@tH;ú}H÷ßºîºærºær‹ÿD;Ê}A¹   ë¸   ƒæ÷D;ÈDOÈH‹ÇHœ$o  H÷ØÉA#ÊD‹T$`‰L$4A‹ÉAÿÉ;ÊH;út"3ÒH‹ÇIcÈH÷ñH‹øB0ƒø9~AÂˆHÿË3ÒëÏD‹T$4H„$o  D‰L$<+ÃHÿÃºæ D‹ðƒÈüÿÿ;Ât D8„»üÿÿHÿËAÿÆDˆéüÿÿI‹?IƒÇèJ  3Ò;Â„¢  B @„ðtfD‰'ëD‰'‹|$0D‹T$4ÇD$\   éyüÿÿ@öÆt¹+   f‰L$DA¼   D‰d$4ë@öÆtf‰D$DëæD‹d$4D‹l$@E+îE+ì@öÆuL‹D$HLL$8‹ÈA‹ÕèÁùÿÿL‹D$HLL$8HL$DA‹Ôèþùÿÿ@öÆt@öÆuL‹D$HLL$8¹0   A‹Õè‡ùÿÿ3À;øukD;ð~fL‹ãA‹þLc_  HL$XI‹ÔÿÏè|  HcèƒýuÿÏ3Ò;ê~(H‹T$H·L$XLD$8èðøÿÿLå3í;ý½H‹|$HHƒÍÿë*H‹|$HHƒÍÿD‹å‰l$8ëH‹|$HLL$8A‹ÖL‹ÇH‹ËèRùÿÿD‹d$83ÒD;â| @öÆtLL$8¹    L‹ÇA‹Õè×øÿÿD‹d$8L‹l$héÞ   ·ÇƒøItDƒøht7¹l   ;Átƒøw…×   ºîéÎ   fA9M u
IƒÅºîéº   ƒÎé²   ƒÎ éª   ºîfAƒ} 6ufAƒ}4u
IƒÅºîé‰   fAƒ} 3ufAƒ}2u
IƒÅºöëofAƒ} dtg¸i   fA9E t[fAƒ} otSfAƒ} utKfAƒ} xtCfAƒ} Xt;3À‰D$PLD$8I‹Ó·ÏÇD$0   è£÷ÿÿD‹d$8D‹T$4‹T$PL‹\$HD‹D$@D‹L$<fA‹} 3Éf;ù…;ùÿÿA‹ÄH‹Œ$p  H3Ìè7  H‹œ$Ð  HÄ€  A_A^A]A\_^]Ãfƒÿ*uE‹IƒÇ3ÿD;ÏD‰L$<}©D‹Í‰l$<ë C‰·ÇDLHÐD‰L$<ë3ÿD‹Ï‰|$<ë‚fƒÿ*uE‹IƒÇ3ÿD;ÇD‰D$@eÿÿÿƒÎA÷ØëC€·ÇDDHÐD‰D$@éGÿÿÿ·Ç¹    ;ÁtEƒø#t7¹+   ;Át&¹-   ;Át¹0   ;Á…ÿÿÿƒÎéÿÿÿƒÎéÿÿÿƒÎéÿþÿÿºîéöþÿÿƒÎéîþÿÿ3ÿD‹Í‰l$<‰|$\D‹Ç‰|$@D‹×‰|$4‹÷‰|$0éÈþÿÿE3ÉE3À3ÉH‰T$ è8öÿÿ‹ÅéÂþÿÿÌ@SHƒì E‹H‹ÚL‹ÉAƒãøAö L‹ÑtA‹@McP÷ØLÑHcÈL#ÑIcÃJ‹H‹C‹HHKöAt¶AƒàðH˜LÈL3ÊI‹ÉHƒÄ [é¥  ÌHƒì(M‹A8H‹ÊI‹Ñè‰ÿÿÿ¸   HƒÄ(ÃÌÌÌH‹
õ  3ÀHƒÉH9
(  ”ÀÃfD‰L$ SHƒì0I‹ÀL‹ÒH‹ÙH…ÒuH…Àt H…Ét|!ëxH…Étƒ ÿH=ÿÿÿvHƒd$  E3ÉE3À3Ò3ÉèHõÿÿ¸   ëNH…ÒuH…ÉtB‹q  ‰ë8LL$XLD$H‹ÐI‹ÊÇD$    è1  …Ày
¸*   ‰º  ë
H…Ût‹D$H‰3ÀHƒÄ0[ÃÌHƒì8Hƒd$  èIÿÿÿHƒÄ8ÃHƒì8H…ÒuH!T$ E3ÉE3À3Éè½ôÿÿ¸ÿÿ  ëƒBþxH‹f‰Hƒf‹Áë·ÉèU   HƒÄ8ÃH‰\$WHƒì 3ÀH‹úH‹ÙH;Ðt-L;Àt(8u
H;Ètf‰ëHL$8H‰T$8è   f‰H‹D$8H+ÇH‹\$0HƒÄ _ÃÌƒJ ¸ÿÿ  ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌff„     H;
q  uHÁÁf÷ÁÿÿuÂ  HÁÉé    Hƒì8L‹
U  L‹F  Hƒd$  H‹Ñ¹÷   ÿÒ  ÌÌÿ%º  ÿ%¼  ÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌfffffffH+ÑIƒør"öÁtfŠ:
u,HÿÁIÿÈöÁuîM‹ÈIÁéuM…ÀtŠ:
uHÿÁIÿÈuñH3ÀÃÀƒØÿÃIÁét7H‹H;
u[H‹AH;D
uLH‹AH;D
u=H‹AH;D
u.HƒÁ IÿÉuÍIƒàM‹ÈIÁét›H‹H;
uHƒÁIÿÉuîIƒàëƒHƒÁHƒÁHƒÁH‹HÈHÉH;ÁÀƒØÿÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌfffffffL‹ÙH+Ñ†œ  IƒørböÁt7öÁtŠ
IÿÈˆHƒÁöÁtf‹
Iƒèf‰HƒÁöÁt
‹
Iƒè‰HƒÁM‹ÈIÁéuPM‹ÈIÁétH‹
H‰HƒÁIÿÉuðIƒàM…ÀuI‹ÃÃffŠ
ˆHÿÁIÿÈuóI‹ÃÃffffffffffffffffIù   sBH‹
L‹T
HƒÁ H‰AàL‰QèH‹D
ðL‹T
øIÿÉH‰AðL‰QøuÔIƒàérÿÿÿfffffffffHú   rµ¸    
D
@HÁ€   ÿÈuìHé   ¸@   L‹
L‹T
LÃ LÃQL‹L
L‹T
LÃILÃQL‹L
 L‹T
(HƒÁ@LÃIàLÃQèL‹L
ðL‹T
øÿÈLÃIðLÃQøuªIè   Iø   ƒqÿÿÿð€$ éºþÿÿffffffffffffffftoIÈIƒøraöÁt6öÁtHÿÉŠ
IÿÈˆöÁtHƒéf‹
Iƒèf‰öÁt
Hƒé‹
Iƒè‰M‹ÈIÁéuPM‹ÈIÁétHƒéH‹
IÿÉH‰uðIƒàM…ÀuI‹ÃÃffHÿÉŠ
IÿÈˆuóI‹ÃÃffffffffffffffffIù   sBH‹D
øL‹T
ðHƒé H‰AL‰QH‹D
L‹
IÿÉH‰AL‰uÕIƒàésÿÿÿffffffffffHú ðÿÿwµ¸    Hé€   
D
@ÿÈuìHÁ   ¸@   L‹L
øL‹T
ðLÃIøLÃQðL‹L
èL‹T
àLÃIèLÃQàL‹L
ØL‹T
ÐHƒé@LÃILÃQL‹L
L‹
ÿÈLÃILÃuªIè   Iø   ƒqÿÿÿð€$ éºþÿÿÿ%–                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        ‘      ‘      ,‘      D‘      X‘      z‘      ’‘      ¤‘      ®‘      ¸‘      Ü‘      ò‘      
’      "’      4’      J’      \’      x’      „’      ¤’      ´’      Ì’      à’      þ’      “      4“      D“                  m ¬L       #   D  6      ( n u l l )     (null)              EEE50 P    ( 8PP  700WP        `h````  xpxxpp              %S(IRQL %2.2d): ERROR %s !!!!!
 %S(IRQL %2.2d): WARNING %s
     %S(IRQL %2.2d):     %s
 %S(IRQL %2.2d): %s
     Sep 11 2010     17:02:08        Driver compiled at %s on %s     DriverEntry: Failed to allocate memory for DriverName   DriverEntry: Failed to allocate memory for RegistryPath \ D e v i c e \ % l s   DriverEntry--. STATUS %x        Created device: %S      \ ? ? \ % l s   Created link: %S -> %S  Deleted link: %S        ioctl.c %s %s: Invalid Parameter length %s %s: Invalid buffer size      Call to MmMapIoSpace failed.    Call to IoAllocateMdl failed.   Call to MmMapLocked failed due to exception 0x%0x
      Maximum number of memory mappings reached   RSDSAoÊøHSI‹r4ÐG½õ   Driver.pdb  
 t  d T 4 2À

4 
²p        d T 4 2p$  P ð ÐÀp`P0  6  x  d T 4 2p) 4š  ðàÐ
Àp`P  6  p  20 B  R0

4 
2p!     Ë  4E  !   d   Ë  4E  ! d   Ë  4E  t  T 4 2À bp0  !   t @  b  ”E  !\ \4  t @  b  ”E  ! t @  b  ”E  2`C
 Ct >d 7T
 24 RÀ!      +   F  !   z  ¡  èE  ! Ä
 z  ¡  èE  !

t T
  Ô   d    +   F  !

Ô  d    +   F  Ò0 b   
 t
 d 4
 RàÐÀ4<     K  p     ç     F 0  d 4 2p t’4ŽP                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  A @    A @   u˜  s˜     .          2¢ß-™+  Í] ÒfÔÿÿ           ÿÿÿÿ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           +   F  +  z  F  z  ¡  èE  ¡  á  ÔE  á  ?  ÄE  ?  F  ´E  P  ™  HE       |F    :  àD  @  m  ØD  p  ’  àD     T  `F  `  ˆ  àD    Ë  4E  Ë  þ   E  þ    üD      E      üD     À  (F  À  ~  (F  €  &  0F  0  6  œE  @  b  ”E  b  ±  €E  ±  E  hE  E  [  TE  `  ò  (F     ñ  lF  ô  s  @D  t  ç  lD  ü  ¢   XD  ¤   º   (F  ¼   š!  XD  œ!  ²!  (F  Ð!  º"  hD  Ä"  #  ØD  #  ]#   D  `#  Ý#  lD  à#  Ø+  €D  Ü+  %,  ðD  (,  y,   D  |,  þ,  lD   -  §5  ´D  ¨5  6  ØD  6  )6  àD  D6  ë6  èD  ì6   7  (F   7  D7  (F  D7  “7  ðD  Ð7  ÷7  (F                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          (          ð’   @                      ‘      ‘      ,‘      D‘      X‘      z‘      ’‘      ¤‘      ®‘      ¸‘      Ü‘      ò‘      
’      "’      4’      J’      \’      x’      „’      ¤’      ´’      Ì’      à’      þ’      “      4“      D“              1 DbgPrint  F ExAllocatePoolWithTag aIoDeleteSymbolicLink  X ExFreePoolWithTag ±IoRegisterShutdownNotification  >RtlInitUnicodeString  _IoDeleteDevice  ßwcsncpy àwcsrchr ÚIoUnregisterShutdownNotification  öIofCompleteRequest  UIoCreateSymbolicLink  îRtlCopyUnicodeString  LIoCreateDevice  ïMmUnmapLockedPages  îMmUnmapIoSpace  ±MmBuildMdlForNonPagedPool rIoFreeMdl ÒMmMapLockedPagesSpecifyCache  ÐMmMapIoSpace  uPsGetCurrentProcessId ÆMmIsAddressValid  3IoAllocateMdl ntoskrnl.exe  ¸RtlUnicodeToMultiByteN  ÎRtlAnsiCharToUnicodeChar  KeBugCheckEx  –__C_specific_handler                                                                                                                                                                                         €                 0  €                H   `   X                  X4   V S _ V E R S I O N _ I N F O     ½ïþ  <      <      ?                     ¶  S t r i n g F i l e I n f o   ’  0 4 0 9 0 4 b 0   J F i l e D e s c r i p t i o n     L o w - L e v e l   D r i v e r     2   F i l e V e r s i o n     1 . 6 0 . 0 . 0     € . L e g a l C o p y r i g h t   C o p y r i g h t   2 0 0 4 - 2 0 1 0   ( c ) .   A l l   r i g h t s   r e s e r v e d .   B P r o d u c t N a m e     L o w - L e v e l   D r i v e r     6   P r o d u c t V e r s i o n   1 . 6 0 . 0 . 0     D    V a r F i l e I n f o     $    T r a n s l a t i o n     °                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         P                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            €    0‚s *†H†÷
 ‚d0‚`10 + 0h
+‚7 Z0X03
+‚70%   ¢€ < < < O b s o l e t e > > >0!0 + ¤õ¯÷ÎÀšQ7YžêqEÐJp ‚š0‚ø0‚à     D¥âN0
 *†H†÷
0W10 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa10URoot CA10UGlobalSign Root CA0
990128130000Z
170127120000Z010 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa1%0#UPrimary Object Publishing CA100.U'GlobalSign Primary Object Publishing CA0‚"0
 *†H†÷
‚ 0‚
‚ ¢›u*§º q$ß¡b)žÜžusèßVWi–VOòÈ¼Xí&†r`õÅUW›¹É¡Ôt@ÿl èæS7þ·Úy>¸R8é,Ÿ3R¦ÍpÎJ]bôÑg^¼—JÊ¼ÝG±Íñe[…°KkÞÍŽ.õPè£œ&˜k6cApDð_â%uyP}_¡¢FU•GÓ‘F†h™ç'ô”ìšAQ÷–ÔzŒáD—hqØXo½´Bî
fuF‹D–Ò0 c÷D›pÊVoœX—*'‹.qRmF«§+HdÈRú t×E³õx•sè
îÄàrŒª»^Îù´ îs½Í £™0–0Uÿ0Uÿ0ÿ0UQy|YùÚÍØÄ:šÉx-M03U,0*0( & $†"http://crl.globalsign.net/Root.crl0U#0€`{fE
—Ê‰P/}Í4¨ÿüýK0
 *†H†÷
‚ @ßCäyÎvòHö˜H0aâñ´RpŽØÆ!MO(ƒdŽ÷1„Ô¤ü ‹,o¸7úK—ÀW'¸1 &x2îôäY½E¡Yâ5ÀÖü˜zÙ‚ùónî°“šË1í,¼’ú’Í‚/1Ó(À<è)&«ZŸ¡ð02‰¶ŽQo‹[!óô œ›°¬+7¸Y»I¦;u®™Ù¶K‡”ß‘áruŸËµžr&ü.!õö#wëfÓÊ=êæò@®U=qˆ!ëj°”^’tï).½JM…¤#<ãf;cÒ<H0éã\¶w)ÿ4ò}¡@fßb+4§Bg%0‚0‚í     ´Êdt0
 *†H†÷
0c10 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa10U
ObjectSign CA1!0UGlobalSign ObjectSign CA0
080812024147Z
110812024147Z0_10 UHK10U
TechPowerUp10UTechPowerUp1$0" *†H†÷
admin@techpowerup.com0Ÿ0
 *†H†÷
 0‰ ÈÏÏ±ûf32ú%W6âjÑr&àG°Ú÷™%K^Æ ¶ÄÜÿÖZ¡Æ ˜6ûç` ·ùï'DØW¸µÔµ¬B6d_ä~9#÷¨y¼ö±ŒZûRp˜™À;å…Øîš¯yôúâÕãR€j•"¹¦ŽÁ2Ö'l£ñ £‚@0‚<0U#0€Ò[óK&K¥°ç]ýVöñ.8NS 0N+B0@0>+0†2http://secure.globalsign.net/cacert/ObjectSign.crt09U2000. , *†(http://crl.globalsign.net/ObjectSign.crl0 U0 0Uÿ€0U%0
+0KU D0B0@ + 220301+%http://www.globalsign.net/repository/0 `†H†øB0
 *†H†÷
‚ —Rü„èüX«Î‰Kx…{úQ[4<Òaør1¯É±Î•¿VžfEòw®ìtÍ¨ZÞ”¢”pâlzãy½ñj›Ð¼ðõÃº ÉŠˆ*z."ë‚NmXº½ÔrÀÀró3Ê<â×·øÏ «Zæµì*ñM.}£ÿ¸„9¶íçà=–N-TCÙõÅ’¨qñpzÁµ4sI¡¶ÿê_u¶DñÎT6¥0,"Á³Ô5‘ËËy
ub-V³#ÆQY–—Áq989%qc/ÌÃXí®×ÛŸgK‡þÜnå@>î¥¦ê£7ÞÄÿQÕ-ÇÌáÊmÞ#qˆš0‚0‚     Áf0
 *†H†÷
0W10 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa10URoot CA10UGlobalSign Root CA0
090318110000Z
280128120000Z0T10UTimestamping CA10U

GlobalSign1#0!UGlobalSign Timestamping CA0‚"0
 *†H†÷
‚ 0‚
‚ Ã·
MhŠ3Þ6ð<ºõÚÍS{FŸ‚òb×Áw»7~O“Á"ÚP„Æ—•’©“¶=«†yT}LÄˆ—,Æ¡¨_:Òd+Ì>zè¤V±»Ï„Î5:4œl-Àwµ0©gæ: D:CrA¢‘ÃFš¶¹§¯ud%çlGõGÞŽê¢c•}õ¨U¢d›ro¹s?9Š9\Äþûœ½IcÐC"‹Ö«’™tÏ0¾O½ýŠžZßm<ÌZ™P¹Â—CÂ_íÍ3=‡ÌÁ [©b;x}d£¬M+×lqTŠ°«±Ö}#Û@7&ÛP¯8=¦uo— £é0æ0Uÿ0Uÿ0ÿ 0UèÂñÄ2Ü357¼evõœ.E,þ0KU D0B0@ + 20301+%http://www.globalsign.net/repository/03U,0*0( & $†"http://crl.globalsign.net/root.crl0U#0€`{fE
—Ê‰P/}Í4¨ÿüýK0
 *†H†÷
‚ ]öË+
@„Ÿ…zCpjàÅçª ×gÉ‘1eO¨©Ü8žj 0
½Ç€(îBEÊ”óÞXE©€2õY\jp 9'”Mõ´F4èS1²³TéÌB«ÕÙY0ûF'%¸‡#±èuˆ$ƒÈv7{IEH¤íâ]Ò|œ¢Ü-ºZbe«® Ç4;Ër½$ÜÃv'´§þáX)òŸ‘9‰¦æ‡ŒâX¬’~$>ªìç:34‹Æ;¬ƒ«bzº-MKÅ0ð’y}<xàøæÒ–Y™9+0aè¸øÀ¡é"x}ÄÜ‰¾À»”ár®ëµ@@OïX^Ð¨‰–¬’(éº¿0‚.0‚     %°´Ì0
 *†H†÷
0T10UTimestamping CA10U

GlobalSign1#0!UGlobalSign Timestamping CA0
091221093256Z
201222093256Z0R10 UBE10U

GlobalSign NV1+0)U"GlobalSign Time Stamping Authority0‚"0
 *†H†÷
‚ 0‚
‚ ÍÂ=]w"ÐÂ}82ÃƒBj;SfÝj6D
iÏh‰EŸ~/îB:3|> Ó—jØZÕÃM’
_Pý¿lÄ¢‚`ØíR.tÞ—ÆE!{Uöê±dütk²_ÇllCŠ$7I•ÒH¥¢vIP!Ê…s
<]µ.ª^M2Ë“Ù–ÀÀ‰eVÙÅ±?˜'úIîËŒ0;Å§p[¨«ZþÈöŽ¿]a˜4XQÿß2êTe+lügí›ÙÚc›ÖZ$£tŽ# ¡’µÑ f’£í€dI¶„ïÑUŽ^©—ZÅˆ”V¿’ë*-5’µ761ìÃþz;Â… £‚0þ0U#0€èÂñÄ2Ü357¼evõœ.E,þ0<U50301 / -†+http://crl.globalsign.net/Timestamping1.crl0Uªª¦Šï¤dsÖ•âyÈêÏ¥`)Ê0 U0 0Uÿ€0U%ÿ0
+0KU D0B0@ + 20301+%http://www.globalsign.net/repository/0
 *†H†÷
‚ ¼‰ìþæ6U“\yÔz†€¶“²m›‘¡VÆUêöí›žõ+È»Ý`{G™m@>€ÂÕŽ/Ûç®Ržh„r¡åJ`<ø›Õ/FØÃ²·“S¬›lC$$ÑñüéV.4XCêïÿ4tl Àliˆ•`Ê»½»vïÇ$°Æ81Ï68¸ „›.(¹ŸöÊ”'Í¬9aWàã•Zœv’0õÞ¦—=r*`2¨3M†53Š\ó¤ý÷,ákK0õËÓCbøA¹Þ} ËŒŽ,ö_5ý3B‰e6,£‰ôZ…‹°¹{ÛlË¡øÒ»—|Ñ'y¾|;æ§V4ØÉ‘©0‚¾0‚¦     D¥ì¾0
 *†H†÷
010 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa1%0#UPrimary Object Publishing CA100.U'GlobalSign Primary Object Publishing CA0
040122100000Z
170127110000Z0c10 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa10U
ObjectSign CA1!0UGlobalSign ObjectSign CA0‚"0
 *†H†÷
‚ 0‚
‚ °±ò€ pÎìÃŒ´—íÆ Œ&o‰ßgYÏÞLÂ±EâSuAú6oºp(”|mr½%e: ÿ…Üú{^7‡8äÇK€˜žŠÍX ÀÃI–Xˆ‰&YõmÆ¹Áû%íØbNÊ
l]pïÎÓ›) Æöî¶Ô<TŽÌ]à¯ÛÝ# 2{2b
ËzÏ4!¶o6¶±ÎËš)5@>X|ÿ‚˜ú¸Õ‰Ê5ÝËÍWË›ä¿”¨€˜_w–ð¶ç«ty@!¦céÐ‘½…8´®–¬¡ÿsÚ¥E¸M†Î*<ïÔß(u©¨ˆÂä|`“ò%Ì„—æN¶Ÿ-Öµ‹4<«Õ8:È=Ä±ù”Í £‚R0‚N0Uÿ0Uÿ0ÿ 0UÒ[óK&K¥°ç]ýVöñ.8NS 0JU C0A0? + 220200+$http://www.globalsign.net/repository09U2000. , *†(http://crl.globalsign.net/primobject.crl0N+B0@0>+0†2http://secure.globalsign.net/cacert/PrimObject.crt0 `†H†øB 0U#0€Qy|YùÚÍØÄ:šÉx-M0
 *†H†÷
‚ v./é–þôÃg‹ñ°~2Ý´žBÑyV–„¾h¯¥TÛÇ©µYÔÞÙ`k®ÀRû«+ŽuøS‘0ŽüäÅˆÑ?aê³Ò±Ø™ðuE ÎxtÔ×žp½ä¶M<ö¯8ÂˆX§•Ž}qé´
÷&©UÞ`ëÄk{îþ©ÉÈ
d$iß/ Xª>…Ldããƒ/†
Lðv©‚Äd˜ÃÏ\|†>Âî^’h±H<…yYé;´ÞQ#ÒfHÑ÷Û–{‚úÉqäÊ§ºÊGÃK‘ƒÓÊ±9»8ÌÍÁLªšcS×SwM÷g›^Î¿ÜIÿ~õQ€ 8Ø¶€ QO¬ö˜0‚0‚g 
ak     0
 *†H†÷
010 UUS10U
Washington10URedmond10U
Microsoft Corporation1)0'U Microsoft Code Verification Root0
060523170051Z
160523171051Z0W10 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa10URoot CA10UGlobalSign Root CA0‚"0
 *†H†÷
‚ 0‚
‚ Úæ™Î£ãOŠ~ûñ‹ƒ%kêHñ*°¹•½ðcÑâgfÏÝÏH+î‰Žš¯)€e«éÇ-Ë«Lp¡=
0ÍOøÝÔŒPïPîÄ.÷üéRò‘}àmÕ50Ž^CsòAéÕjã²‰:V98o<ˆi[*MÅ§T¸l‰Ì›ù<Êåý‰õ<’x–ÖÜtn“DaÑÇF²u†èŠÕmlÕx•¢éÈ
8ëò$OsT“…:¼4µ‹Œ¹w‹±Û ‘« SnÎ{7t¹pG‘"Qcy®±®A&È+ÑFªHÖd*×ƒ4ÿ,*ÁlCJ…çÓ|ö!hïêòRŸ“Ï £‚#0‚0U 
00U  06 +‚7)0'+‚7àÑ‰N„×œÃ†¦†ûÓ¿¦n 0U†0Uÿ0ÿ0U`{fE
—Ê‰P/}Í4¨ÿüýK0 +‚7 C r o s s C A0U#0€bû
![CnÚ TPkõÒ–qñž0UUN0L0J H F†Dhttp://crl.microsoft.com/pki/crl/products/MicrosoftCodeVerifRoot.crl0
 *†H†÷
‚ Ål^<Wÿ›1_?½•T%Æyù,1MdiKVÙ[—o|óðÐ$eu8c˜p÷§ñÆ#à…†lð€”Zuè|ä’´s¿Á³§°Ó„ËÌ £\œO>°:œ-Äï—7–oåìº¬j³Ôâ<ß‹%ç¬¼bE1Ý¤
räøxCÌº9Þ]®ØZÏ^ÊFQ3Õ¦XgÓØfXˆ›î±Ê‘„!Úšn ïÚ t(ºÉ_óM]ÃÚ%i%TêD¼Ã›)3Ö<–‡ÅS×*'3Ô.|XmÛN™©ê_óšŒQ:Z\½/©5›T§Û5R34:£€jý´ƒŒÏ:e–ì3N&¸I»ë’ÿM2K#Ç3ç¶qköœ€æ¼·l¾AÕ:q3 Pt;]ù–ªí>«L€™&¼8¥ë6‰¶ ¾ƒ«øž×cyÔ®±/a6ùJK¨3ÇrAùñ±~®FïÞ9{u AYB¼Gˆ¸úð€ÿpÆwØKÜF#rÕ¿Þþª®iX<ü\FäÕš‹neYw2¥¦¶d“dýSÉ Þ(*lÆ8ÑÎ˜õ@é,C¤&_ÓD0Säº¤
/Ýz`'RB»˜7(—ä¸ÒyãŒHÕ0]
RÞõˆê-gÉô€„·…Ñf(¥Æo$a1‚D0‚@0r0c10 UBE10U
GlobalSign nv-sa10U
ObjectSign CA1!0UGlobalSign ObjectSign CA    ´Êdt0 +  Ž0 *†H†÷
 1
+‚70
+‚710
+‚70# *†H†÷
 1,IQ™/7Ä¨-Ê£ÿïÎ058\0.
+‚71 0¡€http://www.techpowerup.com0


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2017)

you can just delete that file


----------



## ivo (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes but its recreates in next restart windows....


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2017)

This looks like GPU-Z is still installed somewhere and running on startup.

Check in task manager, you should be able to find the file location from that


----------

